# Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004



## Fishbuster (26. Juni 2004)

Für alle Angler der grossen Fische oder die, die sich dafür interessieren.
Alle Jahre wieder, nun zum 20zigsten Mal, die offiziele IGFA Weltmeisterschaft im Blauen Marlin fischen. An diesem Tag wird weltweit zur gleichen Ortszeit auf den grossen Blauen Rüsselfisch gefischt. Der Sieger hat den Weltmeistertitel und ca. 300.000 Dollar in der Tasche. :z 
Alle Infos hier von der IGFA - USA: www.bluemarlinworldcup.com


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Macht vom Board jemand mit?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

Um da mitzufischen mußt Du richtig dicke Kohle haben,also nichts für unsern kleinen 
 Geldbeutel.
 Bin persöhnlich eh nicht von solchen Cup´s begeistert.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

@Fishbuster

ich hoffe das Du uns informierst wies bei Dir läuft.
Ich schick Dir schonmal ein dickes Petri runter #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

@ wodibo
 Ich glaube nicht das einer der beiden dran teil nimmt,hast was missverstanden.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

@Seeteufelfreund

Bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Cup ist weltweit und letztes Jahr waren die bei so nem Cup dabei.


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

 Ja Jungs, der world cup ist gelaufen.
hat 3000 US Dollar Startgeld pro boot gekostet und der sieger hat dafür 300ooo USD preisgeld kassiert und den titel bekommen. 
sieger ist ein boot, was vor den bermuda inseln gefischt hat, mit einem blauen marlin von genau 1187 lbs (pounds) geworden.
dort hatten 34 boote im cup gefischt und nur 10 boote hatten blauen marlin am haken. :c 
auf fuerte/kanaren hatte ganz "leise" ein dickes navy manöver stattgefunden,
die folge davon: abrupt schlechte fänge wegen dem starken sonar, was solche boote abgeben. :r 
ich habe deswegen am dienstag vor dem world cup tag den letzten blauen marlin mit bordie "grünfüssel" gefangen u. freigelassen. er hatte nur ca. 130 bis 150 kg auf den grätten u. solche fische werden von ordenlichen anglern/booten wieder freigelassen. #g 
einen tag vorher hat ein neues spanisches charterboot hier im hafen auch einen marlin gefangen u. mitgenommen. er wog nur 90 kg. es war ein sehr kl. blauer marlin. :r 
diese spanischen angelleute wissen nicht mal was sie fangen u. killen.
der "capt." verbreitet es sei ein weisser marlin gewesen. wenn das so wäre, wäre es ein neuer rekord für ein weisser marlin. die werden ein bild davon bestimmt auf ihre web stellen. zur abschreckung für echte sportfischer: www.canarysportfishing.com
Petri Heil allen echten Sportfischern #a


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Blue Marlin World Cup 04.Juli 2004*

Na dann will ich mal meine These " Ihr würdet nicht dran teilnehmen " zurückziehen.
 @ Fishbuster
 Bist Du öfter auf der Insel ??????????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

